# M-S pheasant hunt



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I though I would post this here incase some of you sportswomen didn't see the hunt posted in the members outting form. We are getting together for a pheasant hunt ay Bear Creek hunt club Feb.15. the cost is 76.00 per hunter ( you will need a small game licence orange hat or vest) includes 4 roosters. The last hunt we had three women all got birds and all had a good time. There will be a lunch after the hunt ( it's bring a dish to pass). They only have five inches of snow on the ground and the owner has plowed walking trails for people like me with bad knees.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

WormDunker, 

Thanks for letting us know about the hunt. Unfortunately I found out about it the day before, no time to go.

How did the hunt turn out?

Lots of birds taken?

Good turn out?

I know I don't even have to ask about the lunch.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I keep trying to help you women out to get you to try hunting and fishing but I'm begining to believe women are their own worst emeny. You missed another great hunt it was cold but there was great dog work done by four different breeds of dogs women could have seen hunt. We got or at least shot at all the birds but one wild flush as far as I heard. If you see Wayne, Maina, and Jackie tell them I said hi. Tell Marina I still laugh when I think about her running yelling BIRD BIRD. That was a Kodac moment but I was laughing to hard to take her picture. Have fun at W.W.W.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

WD, 

I beleive Marina is ALWAYS a Kodak Moment. 

But that would have been the BEST SIGHT.

Wayne and Marina are basking in the heat of Arizona for a couple of months. Hiking the Superstition Mountains, practicing shotgun shooting (have to be ready for the next pheasant hunt) Riding motorcycles.

Marina & Jackie each shot 2 birds when we went hunting, I only shot one (I better practice MORE).

I'll get on an upcoming hunt, I promise.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Worm Dunker, 

I wish I would have known about his hunt. I would have loved to come! Sounds like it was a great time. 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Look who came out?

Long time no hear from.

Hopefully there will be one more hunt before the end of season, I NEED to make one of these.

I did get to go Pheasant hunting with a Wild Bunch of Women, but not with this FUN group yet.

Better check the outings page.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well good to here from you Huntress I did get your new e-mail address. I just got back from setting up the RGS banquet it's tomarrow. L80 if your WWW women want a hunt tell them I'll bring the dogs and guide. I told Jackie I would guide you ladies at the first M-S hunt she was at.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Hello L80rider, 

I appreciate you keeping me informed on the upcoming events at your club. Hopefully, I will be able to attend some events soon.  How many women have signed up for the event in May?

I did not intend to be away from the site for so long. I'm glad to be back. 

Wormdunker, 

I hope you enjoy the banquet. I had a great time at the one two years ago with you and Harold. We should try to get together soon.

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks WD - We'll keep that in mind and hopefully set up a hunt sometime. Not sure if it will be this season, since this is the "BUSY" time of year, WWOW, Motorcycle teaching, motorcycling.......

Huntress - we have 54 wild women signed up so far. Think we can take about 125, so there's pleanty of room still.

YES, we did have a good time 2 years ago at the banquet.


----------

